# Pictures of your installs?



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I'm going to try to get the audio forum started because it's one of the things I enjoy about cars. 

Do any of you guys have pictures of your installations: subwoofers, amps, crossovers, boxes, etc... I would really like to see them. I took my box out of my car a while back because I sold my amp to get a different one and some new subs. I plan on making a custom box which lies flush across the trunk.


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure do...check it out and tell me what you think...

http://www.jbl.com/car/GTi/gti_installs_3.asp

And yes I am going to be redoing it all to fit this...



 http://www.jbl.com/car/jbl_crown_amp.asp;) 

Brian Chang


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

i've been there a lot! I love your set-up/car. I saw it from the b15sentra board


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH Me and my boy he has a B13 were just looking at your car off of a Back issue of NPM very tight work..

But why the mint green????


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

LOL It all started 10 years ago when I purchased my first performance part....a HKS Power Flow!!! It was a Green filter and I carried the theme... Now I am known for the Green install 

Brian


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

...and it looks much better in person


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

HERE'S MY CARDOMAIN PAGE: TELL ME WHAT YA THINK


http://www.cardomain.com/id/sound2nr


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Sound2nr,
I LIKE IT!!!

I see you are in long island...send me an e-mail, I have a question for you;-)

Brian
[email protected]


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Mr Clean said:


> *Sound2nr,
> I LIKE IT!!![/email] *



i agree, it looks very nice!!!


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

THANK'S GUY'S


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

*nice ride*

Brian, 
That car is the shit. I can only imagine how much it pounds!! I also like the front end. The bumper, head lights, and the grille. By the way where did you get them????


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Stryker,
Thanks! The bumper is stoch but has a Stillen spoiler. Below that is a custom made air splitter. You can get more info on the headlights from back issues of NPM. I did a full install article on them

Brian


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Hey Brian, 
I found the head lights and that grille but there were no prices!!!
can you let me know about how much that you paied for that kit?


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Stryker,
I have had my kit for quite some time now and I am sure the price has changed! Give Carlos or Mossey Nissan a call. I am sure they could quote you a price. The kit includes the headlights, corner lights, grill and 99% of what you will need. It even has the bulbs.

Brian


----------

